# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Kush nga këto femra VIP shqiptare ju pëlqen më shumë ?

## Gjinokastra

Joana Smakaj , rreth 25-30 vjeç , Lezhiane , bjonde me sy bojqielli , katolike , simpatizante e PD-së , Ish Mis Lezha , Këngëtare , jeton në Lezhë , e martuar , ka një fëmijë , një djalë rreth 5 vjeç që quhet Aron , e deklaron veten patriote :



####################

Marina Vojllca , 18-20 vjeç , shkodrane , jeton në Tiranë , bjonde me sy kafe , ateiste , e urren politikën ,  single , ish balerina e Fiks Fare , prezantuese e Top Select edhe e Proçesi Sportiv në TCH :



####################

Altina Sejdiu , 20-25 vjeç , jeton në Shkup ose Tetovë , bjonde sy bojqielli , nuk ka simpati politike , Këngëtare , e fejuar :



####################

Të treja janë Gege !

----------


## Gjinokastra

Kjo Marina nuk më duket shumë ariane ! Flokët i ka të verdha si të tjerat , po sytë i ka KAFË !
 :i terbuar:

----------


## bombona

joana eshte me e bukur .......

----------


## Enii

e para jo keq po shum e llangosur me make up

e dyta me pelqen cik me natyrale 

e treta si drane
lol

----------


## izabella

Joana qenka shume e bukur....sidomos kjo ngjyra e flokeve me pelqenka shume.....

----------


## Apollyon

> Joana Smakaj



Yll qenka.

----------


## xfiles

duhej dhe nje opsion "tjeter" sepse e para punes une nuk i kam degjuar ndonjehere keto emra, dhe per sa me perket keto vetem VIP nuk jane.

Femra VIP shqiptare qe me pelqen me shume eshte Valbona Selimllari, missi i par shqiptar.

----------


## Nete

Po fotoja e Altunes nuk qenka,megjithat edhe kjo e bukur por jo si TUNA .

----------


## PINK

> Vetëm Tunën e kam njohur personalisht , ishte gocë shumë e mirë ! Edhe pse nuk të njihte kishte shumë respekt . Po Joana është yll bote !


Kush jane keto mer ? meqe i njihke po te pyes >?  :me dylbi:

----------


## edonita12

Nuk me pelqen edhe aq shume mirepo ne dallim prej ketyre te tjerave edhe perfekte

----------


## FierAkja143

kush jan kto?

----------


## mia@

Altuna kengetare, ndersa dy te tjerat si njoh fare.
Mua vetem ajo fotoja e pare me hapet, dy te tjerat si shikoj.
P.s Pse vetem tre vip-a?  Keto jane me te mirat?

----------


## Endless

Marina eshte me e nxehta! Por nuk jam fort i sigurte nese e di se ca do te thote ateiste. Ne emisionet qe e kam pare, duket goxha e trashe per te ditur dicka te tille. Ndoshta i ka thene ndonje nga ata pseudo-intelektualet e Top-Chanel qe e rrethojne, qe te jesh ateiste eshte ne mode dhe gocat seksi si puna jote keshtu duhet te thone nese pyeten nese besone ne Zot apo jo. lol Jam i sigurte qe ajo eshte Agnostike por se di. ha ha

----------


## Eve

Nga fotot që shikoj kjo marina duket më e mirë

----------


## Homer

*Marina* per format e trurit

----------


## Apollyon

Te 3-ja qenkan shum te bukura. Ske si te thuash, marr kte e le kte. Do ishte krim te beje dallim aty.

:P

----------


## Rina_87

Tuna (Altuna Sejdiu) duket shume me bukur se sa te ajo fotoja te postimi i pare. Ja nje tjeter:

----------


## goldian

zgidhni e merrni ke te doni 
ma te keqen ma leni mu

----------


## tvsh

per mua eshte Eranda Top por votova per Altunen, edhe kjo derro bombe eshte

eranda topi

----------


## cabohetkshu

Shifni mer lezhjonet,sa tbukur qe jena.

----------

